#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  Open World Assassin Creed Odyssey: Leaked Info!!!

## Assassin

It seems that the first details of the new Assassin's Creed game, Assassin's Creed Odyssey, have been filtered through the PlayStation Store. According to their description, in Assassin's Creed Odyssey, players will take control of their destiny and write their epic odyssey while they are on their way to becoming a legendary Spartan hero. How much do you excited to play this?? 


​ac-odyssey.jpg

----------

